# International City project More Info Please



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Sounds very intresting but I have not found offical web site of the like help us out if you know
http://www.itp.net/business/news/details.php?id=12388&category=construction
http://www.gowealthy.com/internationalcity/

The International City development of Nakheel is made up of six key areas, featuring a 300-hectare themed residential district ideal for community living, a state-of-the-art Central District, Dubai Gates- the permanent exhibition area facing three prime roads and world-class tourist attractions including a replica of The Forbidden City of China. Once completed, the City will be home to more than 60,000 residents. 

"replica of The Forbidden City of China" ??


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Hmm sorry i think i have enough to start a thread


----------



## Alt-Tab (Feb 16, 2004)

Some pictures of the International City Model (Spain Zone)


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

So where did you get those
there is a model thats more info already


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

is the thread now
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115426


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Posted by GO_UAE on ssp










======International City _ A melting pot of world culture, commerce and lifestyle the central District will be nerve centre of International City with the entire development it will cover 21 hectares and will be the heart city's commercial activity.Nakheel's latest development in international in every sense.10 December 2003, Dubai UAE-Dubai based property developers nakheel have officailly launched their latest unique and iconic property development- International City. Located on the north side of Dubai in Al Warsan, the predesigned complex will be set over the incredible 800 hectres of land. Internationally themed residential, commercial and tourist elements will blend together within the development and hence complement Dubai's growing reputation as a significant trade,investment,residential and tourist hub. "Construction of the of the project is already well underway with the grading of the land completed. The Infrastructure construction including access roeds,water,electricity,sewage and cooling is now underway. we expect the First phase to be completed and operational by mid 2004 with total completion towards the end of 2006". The development will be made up of six keys areas, including The Central District, Dubai Gates,The Dragon mart, the Residential district,lakes district and the Forbidden City. The Central district will be an impressive tower housing corporate offices and reaching 40 storeys into the sky. The cultural diversity of International City will be hard to miss in the Dragon mart, a trade mall for the chinese companies,designed in the form of a 1.4 kilometre colourful dragon and covering 50 hectares of land it will be a tourist attraction in its own right. The residential District will host a variety of country themed zones and cover 300 hectares of land weaving thoughout the entire international City development. 21,000 well planned studio and one bedroom apartments covering 44.5 and 66.5 square metres respectively will feature residential building resembling the archetectural styles of Italy,Spain,Morroco,Persia,greece, China,Indonesia, England,Russia,thailand, and France. A Focal points of the residential district will be the Lake District. set over 60 hectares of land and boasting a serene lake,public park and residential buildings it will serve a perfect location of reside, relax or entertain whether ,guest or tourist. 25 residential buildings will Thai and Indonesian architectural influences will deliver 1375 two and three bedroom duplex apartments ranging between 150 to 170 square metres in size-many with lake views. The Forbidden City, covering 240,000 square metres a combination of residential and retail outlets and chinese themed gardens will ensure the legend of the Forbidden City comes alive. The world's largest chinatown, a pre designed complex for Chinese and non Chinese investors, traders and retailers, provides exceptional business opportunities, inviting residential options and superb tourist attractions in a truly unique style. Set in a sprawling 800 hectare development, Chinatown features, among other attractions, a 21 hectare central District, replicas of iconic chinese structures, a merchandise mart and accomodation for more than 60,000 residents. A remarkable melange of the mystique of China and the opulence and dynamism of Dubai. Selling on Freehold basis the availbility and the prices for the villas are subject to change without any notes.


----------

